# Will HID's melt Halo Housing?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im really curious about this. im going to put halo projectors on my b14 and i going 2 put the Phillips 6000K HID light. Im a lil concerned will it melt the housing of my halo projectors?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

never mind.. black200sxser answered my question.

thank brad


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, will they?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

he said nope cuz HID use lower wattage and shine cooler than the hyperwhite bulbs.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool, I may do that conversion in the future.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi,

An HID Conversion Kit will not damage your headlight. 
The bulbs will run at 35W, less than the stock ones. 
Just be careful if you decide to buy Xenon Bulbs, some run at high wattage and can damage wires, connectors or even headlights in the worse cenario...
If you are interested in HID Kits, check our site at 
www.road-fashion.com.

Regards,

Geraldo


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

once again this subject is brought up.


will the HID systems melt the housing of projectors and halo projector ?


i say no it wont but i want to hear other opinions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *once again this subject is brought up.
> 
> 
> will the HID systems melt the housing of projectors and halo projector ?
> ...


the HID system should not melt the housing.
we have been selling HID kits for 2 years and we already saw wires and connectors damaged by high wattage bulbs (not HID bulbs)...even a little damage to headlights - high wattage bulbs exploded inside....but we never saw a melted housing caused by an HID system.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I had crystal clear headlights with 55w H4 super white bulbs and after a few nights they melted my housings. I got a new set of crystal clear headlights and put in a HID setup and have not melted anything for a year. The HID bulbs are brighter and use only 35 watts and therefore burn cooler. I compared the H4 and the HID bulbs side by side and you can feel the difference in heat output by the H4. The H4 is much hotter.


----------

